# Hard Winter Plant Losses



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

We may finally be emerging into a reluctant spring here in Maryland. So with dafodils pushing up under my new trackage (I thought I got all of them, but..) I began looking at the scale landscaping to see how it did in this unusually cold winter we had.

It looks like I lost several mature rosemary plants, ones that I had pruned into decent looking trees. Now rosemary is a mediteranean plant and when I moved here in 1976 could be marginal. I used "Arp" which is the most cold tolerant. As winters warmed, my many rosemary plants always did well, at least until now. Lots of discussions on that herb surviving winter

http://www.homesteadgardens.com/so-how-cold-hardyis-rosemary/

I also have two dwarf Lawson's cypress "Elwood's Pillar". One is fine and the other a foot away is dead. Sigh. And a favorite, a miniature spiraea which blooms all summer does not look good, have to wait on that one. 

But most other things are just fine, alberta spruces, dwarf boxwoods, other mini cypress, etc...

So how did you scale garden do?

Jerry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I lost about six plants this year. Have them all replanted but one.

Don


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, in northern Virginia, we lost a rhododendron and a lot of branches on hydrangeas, roses and other rhododendrons. Far more damage than I have ever seen in this part of the world.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OH and I lost two full size 5 and 11 year old fig trees, a real hit as their fruit was wonderful in mid summer. Also a New Dawn climing rose

Jerry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Same thing here in ohio. We lost a few trees that have been here for a few years. Start new and replant.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I lost some trees, but sort of like the open look. Replaced one spruce with a juniper I trimmed. Alberta spruces seem to be rare at the stores around here anyway Ground covers really took a beating *big* time. I have big areas of dead thyme that was lush as a pasture last year.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I lost a rhododendron, a hydrangea and the deer got my evergreens around the house. Bad year for the deer in New England. What makes it maddening is I spent plenty of time hunting them and at night I watched them feast at my front windows! A local weather man told me that because it was so cold before any snow pack some of the plants where burnt by the cold. What ever it was it was costly to replace them. Where's the global warming at?


----------

